# Turbo Torch Tip



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My trusty turbo torch finally is done after 10 years of faithful service, she just won't fully close anymore. After buying a new one, I was talking to the dirtiest of hands the other day and he told me a great tip for turbo torches. I'll just let the picture do the rest of the talking.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Interesting to say the least.............


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

OK what did yu do? I dont use this type of torch.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

To me it looks like its bent a bit.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

looks brand new


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I have one of those. I've never liked it though. It stays in the truck as an emergency torch (in case all the others plug up or break the same day and I need something soldered).

Did you put the bend in it? Or do they sell them that way now? Does that help it work better in some way?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For those unfamilar with this tip, you're missing out. Normally the tip is straight. The only disadvantage to this tip is it's non sparking. I clip my striker to my belt loop with a carabiner and I'm gtg. The advantage to this bent tip is now I can get behind big fittings close to a wall and it didn't affect the flame output at all. Think of it like having bent solder brushes or glue brushes. This is a great tip for $50.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> For those unfamilar with this tip, you're missing out. Normally the tip is straight. The only disadvantage to this tip is it's non sparking. I clip my striker to my belt loop with a carabiner and I'm gtg. The advantage to this bent tip is now I can get behind big fittings close to a wall and it didn't affect the flame output at all. Think of it like having bent solder brushes or glue brushes. This is a great tip for $50.


 All the torches I've ever used have had a bent tip. I dont get it really.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> All the torches I've ever used have had a bent tip. I dont get it really.


The people who love those funny torches REALLY love them. I worked with a guy who used one of those (unbent) for years. So I bought one, thinking that if Bob likes it, it must be ok. Never found it comfortable, and switched back to my custom-built propane torches that I'd used forever. 

It was years later (only a few years ago) that I finally switched to TX504's with Mapp (LOVE them!), and haven't tried anything else since (I have one of TurboTorch's self-lighting acetylene torches for big work - *awesome*, but screaming loud - must wear ear protection).


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

futz said:


> The people who love those funny torches REALLY love them. I worked with a guy who used one of those (unbent) for years. So I bought one, thinking that if Bob likes it, it must be ok. Never found it comfortable, and switched back to my custom-built propane torches that I'd used forever.
> 
> It was years later (only a few years ago) that I finally switched to TX504's, and haven't tried anything else since (I have one of their self-lighting acetylene torches for big work - *awesome*, but screaming loud - must wear ear protection).


I use one LIKE the tx504 or a prestolite and b tank rig.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Do they sell the Mapp torch with a tip like that or did you buy the tip extra and put it on? I've only seen that type of torch with a straight tip. It probably is nicer to have that bent one in there.





Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've never seen a bent tip for that model torch head. I bent the tip myself.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

The 504 is my everyday tip. I love it. I have a Lenox too, it works almost as well.



futz said:


> The people who love those funny torches REALLY love them. I worked with a guy who used one of those (unbent) for years. So I bought one, thinking that if Bob likes it, it must be ok. Never found it comfortable, and switched back to my custom-built propane torches that I'd used forever.
> 
> It was years later (only a few years ago) that I finally switched to TX504's with Mapp (LOVE them!), and haven't tried anything else since (I have one of TurboTorch's self-lighting acetylene torches for big work - *awesome*, but screaming loud - must wear ear protection).


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Are those TX504 adjustable or do you have to run them full open ?


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a fan of air/acetylene torches myself. I keep a propane one in my solder box for small repairs, but if I'm gonna be sweating for a while, out comes the B-cylinder.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Cal said:


> Are those TX504 adjustable or do you have to run them full open ?


You can throttle them somewhat within a range, but too slow and the tip will probably melt. When burning Mapp the flame is nice and short and intense, so throttling down isn't usually necessary anyway. If you need a smaller flame use a 503. Propane makes a softer and bigger flame. I don't use propane on my TX504s anymore.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

How did you accomplish bending it?


----------

